# ******help find 12hh bay gelding******



## lilhan (22 October 2015)

Hi

I'm trying to find my old favourite pony. His name is Malibu, 12hh bay gelding estimated 22 years old now. All details are here:

http://www.ponypromise.com/

Please share the link with your social network to help me find him

Thanks
lilhan


----------



## Zero00000 (23 October 2015)

What area was this in?


----------



## cally6008 (23 October 2015)

Taken from advert for same pony on my website, posted April 2013 = 
Last known to be in Worcestershire/Shropshire area 2006. May be in Wales now. Used to be at Lea castle equestrian centre, Kidderminster (2001-2005)


----------



## Ponymad1369 (26 October 2015)

Hey I've sent a message to the email on your website I think I've found something on him. But I don't know if it's him for definite. But it looks like a spitting image of him I'm 99% sure it's him.


----------



## smellsofhorse (3 December 2015)

any update?


----------



## lilhan (26 December 2015)

Hi, no news as yet. still searching, please share the link on social media to help me  www.ponypromise.com . all his details are there

Many thanks
Hannah


----------



## Lynnmaine (24 February 2018)

still searching please help by sharing www.ponypromise.com


----------



## Lynnmaine (24 February 2018)

Hi

I'm trying to help my friend find her old favourite pony. His name is*Malibu, 12.2hh liver chestnut gelding estimated 23 years old now. All details are here:

http://www.ponypromise.com/

It is very important that we find out about him. Please share the link with your social network to help us find him

Thanks
Lynn


----------



## Shay (26 February 2018)

This has been around quite a  while hasn't it?  I can see posts looking for him back to 2015?  So sorry your friend hasn't traced him yet - but it does seem increasingly unlikely I'm afraid.


----------



## AFB (27 February 2018)

Has she tried asking the WPCS to pass on a letter to current keeper?


----------



## Lynnmaine (29 December 2020)

Hi

I'm trying to help my friend find her old favourite pony. His name is Malibu, 12.2hh liver chestnut gelding estimated 25 years old now. All details are here:

http://www.ponypromise.com/

It is very important that we find out about him. Please share the link with your social network to help us find him

Thanks
Lynn


----------



## shamrock2021 (29 December 2020)

If you haven’t found him yet the chances are you are not going to find him. He could be in Ireland for all you now . Why do you want to find him so bad considering you didn’t own him.


----------



## nikicb (29 December 2020)

lex the raindeer said:



			If you haven’t found him yet the chances are you are not going to find him. He could be in Ireland for all you now . Why do you want to find him so bad considering you didn’t own him.
		
Click to expand...

Goodness - that's a bit mean spirited.  



@Lynnmaine - welcome back to the forum.  if you are on facebook, I suggest you try  the Trace my horse group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/525234804214260  It has a pretty good success rate.  Good luck.


----------

